# Rate Zesto



## quinn24 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thoughts? Is he boymaxxed? Theres other pictures of him but I cant find them. However, I think that this picture alone is a good representation of him anyways. I think that it was truly over for him, he should have coped with his waifu instead of worshiping Japanese 3DPD. Fuck mayo whores, nigger whores, and fuck noodle whores tbh. They're all the same.

Oh, looks like i went off a tangent for a second. Well, I'd consider him as a truecel, considering aspects of his face such has his lower third or his lips.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 11, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> Is he boymaxxed?


Lol no.

I don’t want to be mean but he looks like an old granny tbh..


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 11, 2019)

Obsessed with boymaxxing because he looks 40.


----------



## Autist (Mar 11, 2019)

*HIKKOMORI ROTTER PHENO*


----------



## jefferson (Mar 11, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Obsessed with boymaxxing because he looks 40.


I think the obsession comes from watching too much anime and getting a distorted sense of what looks good in a guy. Same thing with @Ryo_Hazuki


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 11, 2019)

no wonder he just posted about stupid shit, ded srs id rope looking like that


----------



## quinn24 (Mar 11, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> no wonder he just posted about stupid shit, ded srs id rope looking like that


I try not to be mean, but I can't believe that he thought he would ascend in Japan while looking like that.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 11, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> I try not to be mean, but I can't believe that he thought he would ascend in Japan while looking like that.


in order to ascend in japan, you need to be blonde and a good nose to slay lol my cousin went there and shes got golden hair basically and tons of people took photos with her just because. they like big brow ridges too apparently


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 11, 2019)

lol, boymaxxed? JFL


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 11, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'll say 6.5/10, since vice told us to be nice.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

I rated him a 2/10 no PSL to his face


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Soontm (Mar 12, 2019)

What happened to him over there somebody got the full story? 

Why isnt he posting here anymore?


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Soontm said:


> What happened to him over there somebody got the full story?
> 
> Why isnt he posting here anymore?


deded


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

He looks like complete shit. Like a new york Jew tranny with a decomposed lower third from mouth breathing all day watching Chinese cartoons and jerking off to it all day


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 12, 2019)

Soontm said:


> What happened to him over there somebody got the full story?
> 
> Why isnt he posting here anymore?


He had a incel web site,was getting his pics leaked and got scared of being doxxed irl,left for Japan and said he'd never post again.

Probably failed trip because he'd probably make a brag post afterwards but never did.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 12, 2019)

i feel bad for him/10


----------



## androidcel (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> i feel bad for him/10


^^^^^^
Really makes me sad considering his huge essays about ascending.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> ^^^^^^
> Really makes me sad considering his huge essays about ascending.


he told me he would resort to hiring an escort in SEA were his plans to fail


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 12, 2019)

Zesto shouldn't have boymaxxed he should've grown a big ass beard to hide that long face and soggy lower third and lips.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2019)

he wasn't a chad but I'd never consider him a truecel.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> he told me he would resort to hiring an escort in SEA were his plans to fail


Did anyone hear anything from him again?


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Did anyone hear anything from him again?


No. I'm likely one of the last if not the last person that spoke with him before his departure


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> No. I'm likely one of the last if not the last person that spoke with him before his departure


Him not talking to us again signals bad news.
Hope the shock wasn't too intense for him.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 12, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 29174


JFLLLl i just showed this pic to my sister and asked her to rate him. She was repulsed and said 'i dont want to rate him.... poor guy'

Legit over


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

why are you all against him ??
he was good guy.
i wish him all the best.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 12, 2019)

He is not that bad but is 4/10 and imo unattractive to most women, Japan woudnt work for him but thailand would


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 12, 2019)

Soontm said:


> Why isnt he posting here anymore?


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

*this specimen is legit unratable tbh ngl
looks ugly but could be a slayer
@Extra Chromosome ?*


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> why are you all against him ??
> he was good guy.
> i wish him all the best.


Jealousy,especially @Nibba he hates him because he's boymaxxed and nibber is 6"4 .


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> *this specimen is legit unratable tbh ngl
> looks ugly but could be a slayer
> @Extra Chromosome ?*


^^
The lion doesn't concern himself with the opinion of sheep.
*brutal.*


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Jealousy,especially @Nibba he hates him because he's boymaxxed and nibber is 6"4 .


yeah idk why they hate Zesto 
*Leave him alone pls ??*


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Him not talking to us again signals bad news.
> Hope the shock wasn't too intense for him.


I'd say there's about a 50% probability he's dead. I gave him my email address and runescape username, and he has yet to contact me even though he was meant to months ago. 


badromance said:


> why are you all against him ??
> he was good guy.
> i wish him all the best.


he was a good guy indeed. Hopefully still is


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> I'd say there's about a 50% probability he's dead. I gave him my email address and runescape username, and he has yet to contact me even though he was meant to months ago.
> 
> he was a good guy indeed. Hopefully still is


We shall wait


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> I'd say there's about a 50% probability he's dead. I gave him my email address and runescape username, and he has yet to contact me even though he was meant to months ago.
> 
> he was a good guy indeed. Hopefully still is


he maybe has ptsd from his brutal reallity,but i hope hes fine


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ogre


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 12, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> I'd say there's about a 50% probability he's dead.


Brutal suicidepill.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

I hated his weeb posting bs


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> JFLLLl i just showed this pic to my sister and asked her to rate him. She was repulsed and said 'i dont want to rate him.... poor guy'
> 
> Legit over


how old is your sis


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Jealousy,especially @Nibba he hates him because he's boymaxxed and nibber is 6"4 .


Actually laughed out loud


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> JFLLLl i just showed this pic to my sister and asked her to rate him. She was repulsed and said 'i dont want to rate him.... poor guy'
> 
> Legit over



He mogs me hard and she was repulsed by him? JFL at my life.


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Psl 4 irl 5,5


----------



## Heirio (Mar 13, 2019)

comedically small mouth holy shit


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 13, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 29174


----------

